# Just acouple newer pics



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is some new ones to share with you guys-

View attachment 178072

View attachment 178070

View attachment 178071


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Does anyone on the board Keep a manguanese Cichlid? ive never seen someone post a pic of one.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice AK!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> Does anyone on the board Keep a manguanese Cichlid? ive never seen someone post a pic of one.


Yes-
A few of our members do actually......

Thanks for the kind words guys :nod:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good shots, but man, why a JD?...lol
I will say this, That JD does have some nice colors. Not faded.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Some really nice shots as well!!! Never dissapointed when I click into a pic thread from you.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Really nice pics!

I really love your JD, he is sharp!
Great camera work


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Really nice pics!
> 
> I really love your JD, he is sharp!
> Great camera work


Thanks dippy-
Pics are comming along nicely..Still got a bit to learn but in due time I'll get it all down correctly....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow those are some mighty nice shots mate. 
wonderful as always.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated sir.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

A pleasure to view as usual AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ksls said:


> A pleasure to view as usual AK


Thanks Gal for the kind words :nod:


----------

